# تركوة



## إسكندراني

هل تعني هذه الكلمة «الأتراك»؟
وكيف تُلفَظ؟


----------



## barkoosh

على مسؤولية ذلك القاموس: تُرْكُوَة
مصطلح اشتهر في مصر إبّان حكم الخديوي، يعنون به التركية​


----------



## ahmedcowon

أول مرة أسمع عن كلمة تركوة

في السابق كان المصريون يطلقون على الأتراك: *التراكوة* وعلى الإيطاليين: *الطليان* وعلى اليونانيين: *الجريكيين *ولكن هذه المسميات لم تعد مستخدمة بشكل كبير الآن
​


----------



## إسكندراني

الطليان لا زالت متداولة أما التركاوة والجريكيين فلم أسمعهم من قبل  شكرًا لك


----------



## ahmedcowon

إسكندراني said:


> الطليان لا زالت متداولة أما التركاوة والجريكيين فلم أسمعهم من قبل  شكرًا لك



كلمة *التراكوة *ما زالت مستخدمة عندنا لوصف الأتراك وأيضا نستخدم كلمة *جريكي *لوصف الشخص اليوناني

 تستخدم كلمة *جريكي *بكثرة أيضا في معظم المسلسلات والأفلام التي تدور أحداثها تاريخيا في الإسكندرية


----------



## jawad-dawdi

تركي تراكوة .. قريبة من .. تونسي توانسة
عندنا في المغرب نوع من الموسيقى يسمى موسيقى غناوة (الغين كاجيم المصرية)ء
وهي موسيقى الأفارقة السود الذين تم جلبهم من إفريقيا السوداء في الماضي كعبيد
والإسم يعني ببساطة الغانيين​


----------



## إسكندراني

شخصيًا لم أحتك بجريكيين عندما كنت أسكن في الإسكندرية - كما أني لا أشاهد الأفلام كثيرًا - فقد يفوتني تداول كلمات كهذه  عمومًا مشكور للإفادة


----------

